

Track & Watch Apple Store Rankings With PositionApp - barredo
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/02/track-watch-app-rankings-with-positionapp/

======
smokey_the_bear
The Saudi Arabia thing is probably a bit misleading. I don't know how many
iphones there are there, but in countries without many phones my app jumps
around tremendously with very limited sales. We're the number two navigation
app in China on days that we sell one app there.

